# It's Here: Disco Uber



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.

The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!

A few weeks ago, I had to pick up a couple from a bus called party bus. They said this is a bus with music and partying in it. This of course made a light bulb pop up in my head. Why not make party Uber?

I was thinking of what I would need for this, and in reality it is very little. My car already has very nice speakers that can connect to a smartphone. So all I need to add is a disco ball, disco lights, and maybe a smoke machine.

I have already but the disco lights. The rest should be simple to get. I'm just sad that consuming alcohol in my car cannot be allowed.

I will keep you updated on how it goes!


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Go for it. I have a full karaoke system in my minivan. Really.

It's an iDance Cube BC100, which conveniently runs on 12v, which means it will run on the car's power without converters. It has built in disco lights. I lay it on its side so the lights do not hit my windshield. They are bright enough to delight my customers but not bright enough to attract cops. You can buy it for about $45 at Fry's and online.

I also have 2 Samson RS21S microphones. They are about $25 each and come with a 15' XLR to 1/4" cable and an on/off switch. There is a windscreen built into the capsule. They are much better than the junk mic that comes with the box. If your customers know how to sing, they will be impressed by the mics.

My system has ability for my passengers to connect through Bluetooth without messing up my own Bluetooth settings. I can press one button and tell them to connect to the box through Bluetooth. They can play whatever they want, love the experience, and tip me very well (i routinely get cash tips in $20 increments).  Since they control the music, all I do is just smile and drive.

You know your passengers are having a good time when they complain they weren't stuck in 47 minutes of traffic long enough.

A lot of my passengers use the system. Most surprisingly, I had entire families singing.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> Go for it. I have a full karaoke system in my minivan. Really.
> 
> It's an iDance Cube BC100, which conveniently runs on 12v, which means it will run on the car's power without converters. It has built in disco lights. I lay it on its side so the lights do not hit my windshield. They are bright enough to delight my customers but not bright enough to attract cops. You can buy it for about $45 at Fry's and online.
> 
> ...


I love it! Your setup sounds even cooler than what I am working on. I would love to see some videos of your karaoke mobile in action. I'll try to get some videos of mine when it is up and running also.
We'll have to exchange ideas for more things in the future. You sound like you really know what you are doing. I just had a professionally prepared audio made for my Uber this week. Have you seen it yet?

I have been working on another Uber project that will be more suitable for daytime hours. Unfortunately, one of the mosy important materials that I need are kind of expensive. I don't want to Spill the Beans what I am working on for my other project, but it involves a net on the ceiling, and the initials will be JU.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I ordered some LED lights that are supposed to change colors to music to put under my seats. I'm glad to hear your voice went over so well!


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

I have been doing this for some time. But I made my own disco ball out of aluminum foil. I bought a Styrofoam ball from a craft store and glued small pieces of aluminum foil all over it. I hung the (small) ball over the back seat of my car. I don't use a smoke machine though. I think that might get a little distracting. I do play disco music at times, but mostly just the regular radio. I have found that most passengers enjoy it, except one (who is black). She thought it was tacky (go figure).

I can't wait to hear about your next Uber project, SadUber! Keep us updated! I love reading your absolutely true (and definitely not made up) stories! I don't care what other people on this forum -- designed for Uber drivers to share legitimate ideas or discuss problems -- say about you. You are not a troll!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I play every episode of NPR's StoryCorps on a loop as loud as I can without damaging the speakers. I removed the volume knob so it can't be turned down.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

This is what I love about this site. The brainstorming power and the ideas from other Uber drivers is just incredible!
Yes I have thought about the smoke machine could be a distraction, but you can always control how much smoke comes out and I can always open the windows if there's too much. Unfortunately I will be spending most of the next couple of days putting away a lot of items that I have boxed up. I have just moved into a new place!


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

SadUber said:


> This is what I love about this site. The brainstorming power and the ideas from other Uber drivers is just incredible!
> Yes I have thought about the smoke machine could be a distraction, but you can always control how much smoke comes out and I can always open the windows if there's too much. Unfortunately I will be spending most of the next couple of days putting away a lot of items that I have boxed up. I have just moved into a new place!


Upload pics of your new place! I would love to see it. I just moved into a new place myself. Very stressful! Brought oranges over to my new neighbors today. They loved them! I think I am going to love it here!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

robg77 said:


> Upload pics of your new place! I would love to see it. I just moved into a new place myself. Very stressful! Brought oranges over to my new neighbors today. They loved them! I think I am going to love it here!


Agreed! There is nothing more stressful than Moving Day. It seems these things always happen on the hottest muggiest day of the year. I was commenting how I wish there was a Uber Haul type of service that I could use in some people here said there already is! I am kicking myself for not knowing that. It would be well worth the cost if it's under $200. At least thinking about Uber made the time go by fast while I was moving.

Wow, I wish you were my neighbor! I love oranges. At my last residence, my neighbors were not very neighborly at all!

I could show you some pictures of a bunch of boxes in my living room now, LOL. It definitely does not feel like home sweet home yet.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber you can buy a chauffeur hat on Amazon. That would go great with your disco van and gift bags.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Is anyone else starting to think maybe he really isn't a troll and just desperate for approval?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


Are you going to send photos?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Update: the smoke machine is a "no go."

I'll have to use dry ice.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

That's going to be a hazard...touching dry ice is like touching an open flame.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nothing new. There's at least 6 separate Uber vehicles in Atlanta that are "Disco Ubers" although fog machine is way too much and may be a hazard for driving.

I only recall the model on two of them, one was a Kia Soul and the other was a Honda Pilot.

I like my ambient lights as it tends to calm my pax, I wouldn't go Disco and go full party mode as that would just make them rowdy.

I don't want rowdy pax, I want calm pax.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I have been working on another Uber project that will be more suitable for daytime hours. Unfortunately, one of the mosy important materials that I need are kind of expensive. I don't want to Spill the Beans what I am working on for my other project, but it involves a net on the ceiling, and the initials will be JU.


I am curious, what is JU? Japan Uber? Jacked up car Uber? Jail Uber?


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I am curious, what is JU? Japan Uber? Jacked up car Uber? Jail Uber?


Oh my! I don't know. Jazz Uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Is anyone else starting to think maybe he really isn't a troll and just desperate for approval?


I'm not sure which is worse


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I am curious, what is JU? Japan Uber? Jacked up car Uber? Jail Uber?


Nope. Good guesses though.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Nope. Good guesses though.


Can you give us another hint?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jurassic Uber? Animal net on roof.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Jurassic Uber? Animal net on roof.


No way Dude! Is it??


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You want to turn your car into an uber disco? Its not enough that people raise their eyebrow at your 4 letter word job. You want to be a complete clown on wheels? Well i cant blame you. Kids will be kids afterall


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Jurassic Uber? Animal net on roof.


Nope. You're super warm now. This idea is actually cooler than mine again though.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I am curious, what is JU? Japan Uber? Jacked up car Uber? Jail Uber?


Jungle Uber. I'm guessing OP will be directing that effort toward the ethnic neighborhoods, judging by his past troll posts.


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Jizz Uber


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Jungle Uber - SadUber dresses in a gorilla suit while picking up passengers, and throws poo at them unless they tip.
Jurassic Uber - SadUber dresses in a Tyrannosaurus Rex outfit and terrorizes the passengers into giving him tips.
Junk man Uber - SadUber dresses like Fred Sanford.
Jayhawk Uber - SadUber dresses like the KU mascot.
Jetsons Uber - "Meet SadUber. His boy Elroy..."


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Jungle Uber - SadUber dresses in a gorilla suit while picking up passengers, and throws poo at them unless they tip.
> Jurassic Uber - SadUber dresses in a Tyrannosaurus Rex outfit and terrorizes the passengers into giving him tips.
> Junk man Uber - SadUber dresses like Fred Sanford.
> Jayhawk Uber - SadUber dresses like the KU mascot.
> Jetsons Uber - "Meet SadUber. His boy Elroy..."


I've already said too much. I have to complete project one first, LOL!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Update: the smoke machine is a "no go."
> 
> I'll have to use dry ice.


I dont know if you're kidding , a troll or serious but....

dry ice is basically carbon dioxide in solid form. In your car, if you are filling it with smoke from dry ice (carbon dioxide in gas form ) you are breathing that in. lack of Oxygen can affect you, make you feel high...or worse, knock you out, befote you realize it.

last thing you want is to pass out at 60mph...


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like fun! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules". 

Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".
> 
> Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


You and I, being "old" over 40 years, aren't expected to have such silliness as am "aux cord", guess we could thank lilCindy for that!


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Check it out! It is here. Not the best video, but you get the idea.


Nice job. I can see the smoke coming out of the windows. Have you taken it for test drive yet? What does pax think about a ball right above their head?

In any case, looks like sadUber delivers again by showing that he really is doing the crazy things he claims!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stripzip said:


>


I don't get it... he just has the radio on... no disco balls. Don't most Uber cars offer music?

Staged? I bet I could play the same song and try to dance to it the same way... and my passengers, instead of dancing along, would accuse me of being high on drugs, tell me to stop, and give me 1 star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


NO.
JUST NO.
THE STATE POLICE WOULD HAVE A FIT WHERE I DRIVE.
AN UNSAFE DISTRACTION AT NIGHT.

A DRIVERS MAIN DUTY IS TO BE INTERACTIVE WITH THE ROAD.
NOT A PARTY HOST.

AMBULANCES HAVE PRETTY FLASHING LIGHTS TOO.



Trafficat said:


> I don't get it... he just has the radio on... no disco balls. Don't most Uber cars offer music?
> 
> Staged? I bet I could play the same song and try to dance to it the same way... and my passengers, instead of dancing along, would accuse me of being high on drugs, tell me to stop, and give me 1 star.


There are more and more Karioke Car Crash. videos on the internet also



Uberingdude said:


> Nice job. I can see the smoke coming out of the windows. Have you taken it for test drive yet? What does pax think about a ball right above their head?
> 
> In any case, looks like sadUber delivers again by showing that he really is doing the crazy things he claims!


When you "Customize" the interrior of a vehicle. For Limousine service the vehicle must be inspected and approved .
Materials must be flame proof.

Can you imagine being a Quadraplegic for life BECAUSE A DISCO BALL BROKE LOOSE AND SNAPPED YOUR NECK ON IMPACT IN A WRECK ?

What is the force of a 3 pound disco ball flying at 70 m.p.h. INSIDE a vehicle after the car has Suddenly Stopped ?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I cannot believe it is featured! I am so much on high heaven right now!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I knew someone who hit a wall in a pickup.
The cause of death was his heart breaking loose Inside his chest along with other heavy organs on vehicle impact.
Seat belts cant slow internal organs.

Do you need loose things flying around in your car if there is an accident ?



Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".
> 
> Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


I like pink.
Some older Madonna too.
Both are athletes on the stage.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

A course in PC would be nice.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I cannot believe it is featured! I am so much on high heaven right now!


Featured Thread is like the Academy Award for Best Troll.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If only I could install this thing so I could eject obnoxious passengers with one foot while holding another on gas pedal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 137727
> 
> 
> If only I could install this thing so I could reject obnoxious passengers with one foot while holding another on gas pedal


Just grease floor in center isle and install Nitrous .


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

I checked with an officer just now about this and he said it's illegal to have anything other than standard equipped lights. It's illegal.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

TimyTim said:


> I checked with an officer just now about this and he said it's illegal to have anything other than standard equipped lights. It's illegal.


I would do anything for $0.88 per mile. Anything


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".


Pink? No.
Pink Floyd? Absolutely!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SadUber said:


> A few weeks ago, I had to pick up a couple from a bus called party bus. They said this is a bus with music and partying in it. This of course made a light bulb pop up in my head. Why not make party Uber?


*The Ultimate Taxi - Aspen, CO*
http://ultimatetaxi.com/pics/index.html

The wife and I had the pleasure of riding with Jon Barnes in Aspen on our Honeymoon in Aspen (1989)

Yes - that IS the inside of an old Yellow Taxi Cab:

 ​
No, that is NOT us.









​


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

OK... now you guys are getting it...

I have been doing this for three years...

the bar crowd LOVES it...Uber Cool...

I have a seriously good 200 watt amp...

and I have flashing led lighting on the floor...and blue floor lighting...

talked to the cops a few times...

as long as they can't see a blue or red...

light shining outside they are OK...

DON'T USE smoke machine...8(

it will mess up your ability to see...

and the smoke is nasty to breath...

been called a cash cab a number of times...

always get tipped good when...

they have a sing along...

THAT'S why they call me...

Uber Cool Grandpa...

my Spotify play list is to die for...8)

Rakos


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

My pax love my flatbed trailer. I rallied it out with a foosball table, balloons, confetti and grill.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

Can you play disco duck? I like that song


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> and maybe a smoke machine.


Smoke machine:


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

My setup and the bar scene loves it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh no you didn't ? !


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I don't call it disco uber though. I call it fun


----------



## DrTeeth (May 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".
> 
> Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


No Taylor ??!! Damn man, that's harsh


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

for .6480/mile, surge or no surge, who wants to drive drinkers around in the middle of the night??? and with a jacked up ride no less???? TROLL ALERT!


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 137781
> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> My setup and the bar scene loves it


If I were a passengers and you hit someone I would let my attorney know about your setup and the lawyers will have a field day. Those passengers will sue the crap outta you. Cool in the beginning but one crash you'll be so damn sorry. 
You would be at fault for distracted driving and you would have no defense. You're not a limo nor a commercial vehicle. Don't hate me for this comment I'm just telling you truth. You are taking a huge risk for pennies on the dollar. You'll think this is neat gimmick until that day an accident occurs. 
Even if you were not at fault this would cause serious problems for your defence. Even the show "Cash Cab" had to end the series due to a death. The lawyers had a field day saying the driver was distracted. The show was forced to end entirely (all countries)
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/43782175/.../cash-cab-strikes-kills-pedestrian-vancouver/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I just installed my floor lights:
<vid>https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2883584/UP/VID_20170711_190519.mp4</vid>


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

popcollar2014 said:


> A course in PC would be nice.


That's my next goal right after I pass my Mac assessment. And I'm also nearly proficient with Netscape Navigator.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Stripzip said:


>


The voice over says he's being safe by only having his hands off the wheel while he was stopped, except you can clearly see he's moving when he's taking his hands off the wheel lol


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

How is your friend LilCindy?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Skip to the 10 min mark. That is my Suburban.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".
> 
> Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


My solution for aux cord:

'Got an aux cord brah?'

'Nope had one but someone took it'

'That's what our last Uber driver said too'

'Happens a lot brah'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If i had a Kia Soul i would just have to have the Hamsters.


steveK2016 said:


> Nothing new. There's at least 6 separate Uber vehicles in Atlanta that are "Disco Ubers" although fog machine is way too much and may be a hazard for driving.
> 
> I only recall the model on two of them, one was a Kia Soul and the other was a Honda Pilot.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


Please no updates.



Wiseleo said:


> Go for it. I have a full karaoke system in my minivan. Really.
> 
> It's an iDance Cube BC100, which conveniently runs on 12v, which means it will run on the car's power without converters. It has built in disco lights. I lay it on its side so the lights do not hit my windshield. They are bright enough to delight my customers but not bright enough to attract cops. You can buy it for about $45 at Fry's and online.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with you?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I love it! Your setup sounds even cooler than what I am working on. I would love to see some videos of your karaoke mobile in action. I'll try to get some videos of mine when it is up and running also.
> We'll have to exchange ideas for more things in the future. You sound like you really know what you are doing. I just had a professionally prepared audio made for my Uber this week. Have you seen it yet?
> 
> I have been working on another Uber project that will be more suitable for daytime hours. Unfortunately, one of the mosy important materials that I need are kind of expensive. I don't want to Spill the Beans what I am working on for my other project, but it involves a net on the ceiling, and the initials will be JU.


Net like a shrimpin boat? I bet the JU stands for Jenny Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Net like a shrimpin boat? I bet the JU stands for Jenny Uber


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


Dude your a driver. Not a mobile disco. Why would you go to the trouble and expense to be anything else.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Flying16150 said:


> Dude your a driver. Not a mobile disco. Why would you go to the trouble and expense to be anything else.


Well there is losers, then there are total losers.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

robg77 said:


> I have been doing this for some time. But I made my own disco ball out of aluminum foil. I bought a Styrofoam ball from a craft store and glued small pieces of aluminum foil all over it. I hung the (small) ball over the back seat of my car. I don't use a smoke machine though. I think that might get a little distracting. I do play disco music at times, but mostly just the regular radio. I have found that most passengers enjoy it, except one (who is black). She thought it was tacky (go figure).
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your next Uber project, SadUber! Keep us updated! I love reading your absolutely true (and definitely not made up) stories! I don't care what other people on this forum -- designed for Uber drivers to share legitimate ideas or discuss problems -- say about you. You are not a troll!


No I think your both morons. We are drivers nothing more nothing less.



roadman said:


> Well there is losers, then there are total losers.


So very true.



Flying16150 said:


> No I think your both morons. We are drivers nothing more nothing less.
> 
> So very true.


maybe if we just ignore them they will go away.


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

If I requested an Uber and a "disco" car shows up I would cxl on the spot, fee or no fee. How stupid.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not allow disco noise to be played in my car. I do not allow rap or opera, either. I do not allow anything recorded by Taylor Swift, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Pink, Brittney Spears or Madonna. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules".
> 
> Anyone who requests the AUX cord receives this warning. Anyone who wants to argue about it is given the choice of lumping it or exiting the vehicle. More than one has taken me up on exiting the vehicle. I have unplugged the AUX cord more than once, as well.


Anotheruberdriver without pax ...


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Stripzip said:


> Anotheruberdriver without pax ...


That is the best!


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Is anyone else starting to think maybe he really isn't a troll and just desperate for approval?


Who cares? SadUber is great. Although he does seem to have a lot of misfortune. SadUber should just settle for disco balls in his car,



tohunt4me said:


> NO.
> JUST NO.
> THE STATE POLICE WOULD HAVE A FIT WHERE I DRIVE.
> AN UNSAFE DISTRACTION AT NIGHT.
> ...


There's some Ubers in Baton Rouge with Disco balls. I wouldn't want to get into it.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Flying16150 said:


> Dude your a driver. Not a mobile disco. Why would you go to the trouble and expense to be anything else.


You don't grasp that SadUber is determined to be made an example of... It isn't going down the way they think it is (uber crowning them) but it will happen! Either saduber is the world's biggest sucker, or a brilliant fiction writer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Who cares? SadUber is great. Although he does seem to have a lot of misfortune. SadUber should just settle for disco balls in his car,
> 
> There's some Ubers in Baton Rouge with Disco balls. I wouldn't want to get into it.


I could see a tourist from a5 star hotel in New Orleans stepping into a car with " "Disco Balls".
A carload of Doctors down for convention . . .
Couples in Tuxedo and Evening Gowns going to Commanders Palace stepping out of a multi colored strobe light disco balled Uber.
Uh huh yea . . . .that would work.
Driving an oil company executive to his private jet at the Lake Front with " disco smoke" pouring out of the car . . .

Driving the executive from his stone mansion to One Shell Square in a car with Disco Balls.

I dont think some people would ever step into the car !


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> You don't grasp that SadUber is determined to be made an example of... It isn't going down the way they think it is (uber crowning them) but it will happen! Either saduber is the world's biggest sucker, or a brilliant fiction writer.


I'm betting the latter.



tohunt4me said:


> I could see a tourist from a5 star hotel in New Orleans stepping into a car with " "Disco Balls".
> A carload of Doctors down for convention . . .
> Couples in Tuxedo and Evening Gowns going to Commanders Palace stepping out of a multi colored strobe light disco balled Uber.
> Uh huh yea . . . .that would work.
> Driving an oil company executive to his private jet at the Lake Front with " disco smoke" pouring out of the car . . .


Yes, and pretty much every Uber driver in Baton Rouge is figuring out that if they want to make money, they need to go to Nola, so, don't be surprised if you pull up to Commanders Palace and see the Benson family getting out of a disco uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> I'm betting the latter.
> 
> Yes, and pretty much every Uber driver in Baton Rouge is figuring out that if they want to make money, they need to go to Nola, so, don't be surprised if you pull up to Commanders Palace and see the Benson family getting out of a disco uber.


He owns the Mercedes dealership.
( Mercedes Superdome)
He would just have one of his service coordinators drive him.
Some of his players drive Bentlys.
I used to give one of his assistant coaches a ride home often from the complex on Airline Hwy. When i would come into town at a certain time on weekdays.
( i would be in that area at that time aiming for a waiter at Copelands who always tipped $5.00-$10.00.)

I laugh when the doormen run up in white tuxedos (@ Commanders Palace)to open my door for passengers . . .like the Roosevelt . . .
I dont open doors. I do unload luggage.
I do put 2 wheels on curb to keep evening gowns out of the gutter.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

But I do know what pax like.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I could see a tourist from a5 star hotel in New Orleans stepping into a car with " "Disco Balls".
> A carload of Doctors down for convention . . .
> Couples in Tuxedo and Evening Gowns going to Commanders Palace stepping out of a multi colored strobe light disco balled Uber.
> Uh huh yea . . . .that would work.
> ...


I only plan to do it on Saturday nights. It'll be mostly picking up people from the bars.


----------



## Grape Kool Aid (Jul 10, 2017)

SadUber let me pour you another glass; you deserve it!

Way to go. A great idea to maintain your 5-Star rating.

By providing and AUX cord, Pandora, or a musical themed car will keep your customers in a good mood for their ride.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I only plan to do it on Saturday nights. It'll be mostly picking up people from the bars.


You should do it 24/7


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cocobird said:


> You should do it 24/7


I'm doing something else for the other hours.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Nothing new. There's at least 6 separate Uber vehicles in Atlanta that are "Disco Ubers" although fog machine is way too much and may be a hazard for driving.
> 
> I only recall the model on two of them, one was a Kia Soul and the other was a Honda Pilot.
> 
> ...


I want calm pax. Lol. Ha. I d try drugged water. U can buy presealed bottles online from some russian website. Works like a charm


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

I installed a led disco ball last month I keep it off most of the time unless I am trolling the bars. I like to surprise people with it and tips are 80% of the time. I need darker windows as it attracts police but they always just speed by.

On the freeway it distracts other drivers when they see a party on board they slow down and roll their windows down. Darker windows should solve the problem. I think laser lights are next with ambient lighting under the seats.

I thought about a fog machine but I am told they are messy. Bubble machine might be better? Not sure


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Cant wait for this donkey to pick up someone that has seizures and flash his donkey balls in there face causing them to have a seizure and choke to death on the ***** in his scare package


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I could see a tourist from a5 star hotel in New Orleans stepping into a car with " "Disco Balls".
> A carload of Doctors down for convention . . .
> Couples in Tuxedo and Evening Gowns going to Commanders Palace stepping out of a multi colored strobe light disco balled Uber.
> Uh huh yea . . . .that would work.
> ...


Those guys (should) take SELECT anyway!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

This damn thread just won't die!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> This damn thread just won't die!


Notice how Max Headroom disappeared at the same time as Ronald Reagan . . .
Coincedence ?
Or


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If I ever get an Uber Disco Ball, as a pax, I would cancel. Ask for a refund of the cancel fee because the driver is creating an unsafe environment and call another Uber.

If I had been drinking and got an UDB, well then it is party time and not worry about anythime.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Go4 said:


> If I ever get an Uber Disco Ball, as a pax, I would cancel. Ask for a refund of the cancel fee because the driver is creating an unsafe environment and call another Uber.
> 
> If I had been drinking and got an UDB, well then it is party time and not worry about anythime.


Any driver with a brain isn't going to drive around with the light on for every pick up unless your in your city's entertainment district


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jdemonto said:


> Any driver with a brain isn't going to drive around with the light on for every pick up unless your in your city's entertainment district


A dangling disco ball is a hazard !
Ever see a wreck where a car flips ?
Stuff from the glove compartment 3 blocks away !
Especially S.U.V.'s.
In a collision, luggage flys forward at 60 m.p.h. !
Cargo nets should be installed to protect passengers.
Every loose item in a moving vehicle is a hazard !


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A dangling disco ball is a hazard !
> Ever see a wreck where a car flips ?
> Stuff from the glove compartment 3 blocks away !
> Especially S.U.V.'s.
> ...


Mine sticks to the rear window should be fine it's very secure, besides the head rest is blocking it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jdemonto said:


> Mine sticks to the rear window should be fine it's very secure, besides the head rest is blocking it


The head rests do offer a lot of protection nowadays. Double as rollbars also if seat is in upright position.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uber fool said:


> Cant wait for this donkey to pick up someone that has seizures and flash his donkey balls in there face causing them to have a seizure and choke to death on the ***** in his scare package


Scare package! Lol. Typo or brilliant?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm doing something else for the other hours.


Maybe have a fresh donut maker in your car for the morning?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Maybe have a fresh donut maker in your car for the morning?


I like that !


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If i drive ANYTHING too small for a stripper pole
I will not put disco lights in it !


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If i drive ANYTHING too small for a stripper pole
> I will not put disco lights in it !


They're coming. Soon every Uber will have disco lights, and a dance floor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> They're coming. Soon every Uber will have disco lights, and a dance floor.


Only if i buy a minibus !
Would be great for the bachelor and bachelorette parties.
Would be good for L.S.U. tailgating too.

Medical transport is where the real money is at.
Not with Uber.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

I play nothing but porn movie sounds and snippets from Rupauls Drag Race. Everybody loves it!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberNdallas said:


> I play nothing but porn movie sounds and snippets from Rupauls Drag Race. Everybody loves it!


Figures...you ARE in Dallas I see...

Rakos


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Salute to SadUber for doing his thing. Not something that I would do but so what? Keep rocking your lane, SadUber. Hope your tips reflects all that effort though. In a real way.


----------



## Corn Tortillas (Jul 11, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Featured Thread is like the Academy Award for Best Troll.


Seriously. This is about the worst thread ever. Only worse than that because it's dangerous too.

Kids don't try this at home. OP is just trolling us but putting disco balls up in your car is a huge distraction to you and everyone else on the road and totally unnecessary. If Uber wasn't the soulless evil troglodytes that they are they'd clarify this. Disco balls do not belong in moving vehicles traveling at 65+mph in the dark. And this thread features stupidity.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Corn Tortillas said:


> Seriously. This is about the worst thread ever. Only worse than that because it's dangerous too.
> 
> Kids don't try this at home. OP is just trolling us but putting disco balls up in your car is a huge distraction to you and everyone else on the road and totally unnecessary. If Uber wasn't the soulless evil troglodytes that they are they'd clarify this. Disco balls do not belong in moving vehicles traveling at 65+mph in the dark. And this thread features stupidity.


They can be installed safely that do not distract the driver.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber, don't let these Debby Downer concern trolls get you down. You have great ideas. You just gotta follow thru!


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

Stripzip said:


> You don't grasp that SadUber is determined to be made an example of... It isn't going down the way they think it is (uber crowning them) but it will happen! Either saduber is the world's biggest sucker, or a brilliant fiction writer.


You've heard that saying. Young dumb and full of _____. I think that applies here.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Troll alert


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Troll alert


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

It'd be a lot of work for him to set that all up just to troll a silly site on the web.
Disco Uber doesn't seem so outlandish to me that it must be from a troll. There's lots of people on YouTube doing creative things, even crazier than this with Uber.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> It'd be a lot of work for him to set that all up just to troll a silly site on the web.
> Disco Uber doesn't seem so outlandish to me that it must be from a troll. There's lots of people on YouTube doing creative things, even crazier than this with Uber.


You might be right, or wrong, obviously, right?

SadUber came on board the same time as another possible Troll....LilCindy. Both from Minnesota. Something smells to me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah...can you imagine a ride...

With Saduber AND lilCindy...

lilCindy: ur giving away WHAT???

Saduber: just a little bag to get a 5 star!

LilCindy: that's 2 stars for you!

Saduber: It's ok... I'll give you 5 stars

LilCindy: OMG....you suck!

Saduber: It's OK...everyone REALLY likes you

LilCindy: Boohoo...Boohoo...

OMG...my little monkey self is ROFLOL...

Rakos


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yeah...can you imagine a ride...
> 
> With Saduber AND lilCindy...
> 
> ...


Rakos the Poet!!!!!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Flacco said:


> You might be right, or wrong, obviously, right?
> 
> SadUber came on board the same time as another possible Troll....LilCindy. Both from Minnesota. Something smells to me.


You could be right. Like I've said before... I'm hoping SadUber is real and that LilCindy's not! I'll be the sad man if I find out he's not real. There's a little bit of SadUber in me I have to admit. He's the only guy I follow here. (Yeah...I follow some pretty chick also only because she's hot.) 
LilCindy is the only one here I've blocked! 
Looks like SadUber joined a few weeks before lilCindy did. Who knows if either is really from Minnesota, you can put anything. 
As I've said before, I'm like Freddy from Scooby Doo, so I'm wrong most of the time. Maybe they are the same. I just have a hard time seeing them as the same person. Writing style seems very different, motives seem very different, real or troll. Cindy seems so darn mean, and SadUber doesn't have a mean bone in his body.

Speaking of LilCindy. seems she's been away for a while. It's an irony that I ignore her, and then feel disappointed that she's disappeared. I wonder if she's trying to sell her LilCindy account to other trolls on Ebay. "Subject Line: AAA Troll account. Guaranteed 100 angry responses per thread."


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> You could be right. Like I've said before... I'm hoping SadUber is real and that LilCindy's not! I'll be the sad man if I find out he's not real. There's a little bit of SadUber in me I have to admit. He's the only guy I follow here. (Yeah...I follow some pretty chick also only because she's hot.)
> LilCindy is the only one here I've blocked!
> Looks like SadUber joined a few weeks before lilCindy did. Who knows if either is really from Minnesota, you can put anything.
> As I've said before, I'm like Freddy from Scooby Doo, so I'm wrong most of the time. Maybe they are the same. I just have a hard time seeing them as the same person. Writing style seems very different, motives seem very different, real or troll. Cindy seems so darn mean, and SadUber doesn't have a mean bone in his body.
> ...


Your points seem valid. Troll or no Troll



Rakos said:


> Yeah...can you imagine a ride...
> 
> With Saduber AND lilCindy...
> 
> ...


Rakos, well written. You get an A on your Report Card!!!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ask yourself the following question, OP:

Is this going to pay me more?

I have friends who have these setups on SUV and they get paid less than the vet drivers who do not have it.

When Uber decides your setup is worth an extra income, hell, put a mechanical bull if you wish.

These posts about "how much of sucker do you think I am? Come join me" get old.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Agreed. You see it time and time again in all aspects of life.
When people don't have a clue on how to actually provide good quality service, they try and make up for it with smoke and mirrors and lots of razzle dazzle and other amenities like snacks and aux cords to try and curry favour with people.
Pretty sad actually.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> Go for it. I have a full karaoke system in my minivan. Really.
> 
> It's an iDance Cube BC100, which conveniently runs on 12v, which means it will run on the car's power without converters. It has built in disco lights. I lay it on its side so the lights do not hit my windshield. They are bright enough to delight my customers but not bright enough to attract cops. You can buy it for about $45 at Fry's and online.
> 
> ...


Do they tip?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

My car is loaded! I'm off to Minneapolis!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Minneapolis....is that where...

Mini me is from???


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> My car is loaded! I'm off to Minneapolis!


Pictures.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Wiseleo said:


> Go for it. I have a full karaoke system in my minivan. Really.
> 
> It's an iDance Cube BC100, which conveniently runs on 12v, which means it will run on the car's power without converters. It has built in disco lights. I lay it on its side so the lights do not hit my windshield. They are bright enough to delight my customers but not bright enough to attract cops. You can buy it for about $45 at Fry's and online.
> 
> ...


It just so happens I have a karaoke machine and shall do precisely this! Brilliant! Thank you! Patent that idea.

I think the fog machine is taking it a bit too far unless you mean to use it in downtime.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

All this crap is just a gimmick. And to what end? Do you get more rides? No. Why not? Because Uber requests are based on geo location, not how bright, flashy and loud you are. Does it make you more money? Doubtful. People either tip or they don’t. This is decided before they even see you or your car. What happens during the trip determines whether or not they’ll giver you the tip. 

This stuff is just overcompensating for 1) lack of a personality 2) lack of a decent vehicle 3) lack of professionalism. Tip jars, candy bars, mints, gum, wet naps, Kleenex, water, rope lights, disco balls, rooftop signage - all just trinkets & gadgets that have nothing to do with getting a person from A to B quickly, safely and comfortably. 

Some people are so desperate for attention & approval they’ll peacock the hell out of themselves. The only thing I need is a nice, clean and well-maintained car.


----------



## AutonomousCars (Jul 10, 2017)

Hear hear


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


Been doing it for 2 years in Miami, riders love it, cops give me hell


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do they tip?


Not all, but some of those who do tip in $20 increments. Best ride was turning on Depeche Mode for 10 minutes. Fare was $9.97, cash tip $40.

For the non-believers... See if you can spot a karaoke ride 















I refined the process.
- Activate lights at pickup and then turn them off. Welcome to Lyft/Uber. Who wants to be the DJ tonight?
- Great, connect to BC100 with Bluetooth and start playing music. You will need to set high volume on your phone so my car will sense it. You will need to keep it playing without breaks because otherwise the car will start playing one of my DVDs
- Say into the mic "Welcome to Uber/Lyft. By continuing this ride you agree to be audio and video recorded. You are in a party car. We can have a lot of fun! This is your safety briefing. There is a seatbelt behind your shoulder, please use it now. Ladies in 3rd row, seat belts on, please."

By the time I am done with my safety briefing, they are clamoring who is going to sing. I have two mics. It usually sounds awful but I do not care.

Lights stay off unless it's obvious passengers want them on.

Since someone else is DJing, and I set my lights to not hit the front of the car, it is basically extra service with no work. Passengers are having fun and I just drive. 

As to who sings? Many of my trips. I just had a bunch of German flight attendants rock out to Modern Talking. I knew more lyrics than they did though.  Families sing a lot.

Some people are actually good. I upgraded the mics so they actually sound good when they know what they are doing.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I dont know if you're kidding , a troll or serious but....
> 
> dry ice is basically carbon dioxide in solid form. In your car, if you are filling it with smoke from dry ice (carbon dioxide in gas form ) you are breathing that in. lack of Oxygen can affect you, make you feel high...or worse, knock you out, befote you realize it.
> 
> last thing you want is to pass out at 60mph...


Yep. We just had a guy at my day job pass out while transporting dry ice in a vehicle with windows up. Took the oxygen out of the air.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wgmartin said:


> Yep. We just had a guy at my day job pass out while transporting dry ice in a vehicle with windows up. Took the oxygen out of the air.


Yeah... I almost killed a kid when I was a grocery store manager. That was close to 20 years ago, it still bothers me.

Power went out, lightning strike. the power company couldn't get it repaired in a timely fashion, it was going to be 12-18 hours or something like that. I ordered dry ice from a local ice company. They delivered it and we put it in the frozen food cases, freezers, coolers. etc.. it did it's job, we maintained temp in most cases.

When the power came back on I was left with all this very expensive dry ice. about half of it evaporated, so I has a bunch of 11/2-2 lb blocks left. I do t remember the cost but it was in the thousands..

I figured I could sell it retail and recoup most of the $...

My dumb ass had it all collected up, put into a big rolling rack and then put in a walk in freezer. it was several hundred pounds of dry ice. A few days later a kid is loading up stuff in the freezer to take out to the sales floor.

He passed put on the freezer... Someone walked by and tried to shut the door, luckily his foot was in the way and they pulled him out.

I dont think I slept for two days after that, and it was weeks before I slept well. It still gets to me at times. When i read this post, it was a rough night...

The kid is fine, thankfully.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> All this crap is just a gimmick. And to what end? Do you get more rides? No. Why not? Because Uber requests are based on geo location, not how bright, flashy and loud you are. Does it make you more money? Doubtful. People either tip or they don't. This is decided before they even see you or your car. What happens during the trip determines whether or not they'll giver you the tip.
> 
> This stuff is just overcompensating for 1) lack of a personality 2) lack of a decent vehicle 3) lack of professionalism. Tip jars, candy bars, mints, gum, wet naps, Kleenex, water, rope lights, disco balls, rooftop signage - all just trinkets & gadgets that have nothing to do with getting a person from A to B quickly, safely and comfortably.
> 
> Some people are so desperate for attention & approval they'll peacock the hell out of themselves. The only thing I need is a nice, clean and well-maintained car.


Lighten up, Felicia. Happy customers are tipping customers. The only lackluster personality I see is yours.



Lando74 said:


> All this crap is just a gimmick. And to what end? Do you get more rides? No. Why not? Because Uber requests are based on geo location, not how bright, flashy and loud you are. Does it make you more money? Doubtful. People either tip or they don't. This is decided before they even see you or your car. What happens during the trip determines whether or not they'll giver you the tip.
> 
> This stuff is just overcompensating for 1) lack of a personality 2) lack of a decent vehicle 3) lack of professionalism. Tip jars, candy bars, mints, gum, wet naps, Kleenex, water, rope lights, disco balls, rooftop signage - all just trinkets & gadgets that have nothing to do with getting a person from A to B quickly, safely and comfortably.
> 
> Some people are so desperate for attention & approval they'll peacock the hell out of themselves. The only thing I need is a nice, clean and well-maintained car.


Let's see your tips.


----------



## Tahoe_Jonn (Jul 14, 2016)

I work the south Florida area as a LUX SUV , I put in 4 led strips under the seats and 3 on the dome light . It keeps me intertained , and make me car not basic like ever other Suburban or Tahoe in Miami. I don't expect anything extra from pax.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Juvenile.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The pax LOVE this...Kudos...

Usually it means better tips...

Has worked for me...

For almost three years...8)

Rakos


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

And crickets...


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Lighten up, Felicia. Happy customers are tipping customers. The only lackluster personality I see is yours.
> 
> Let's see your tips.


What, you want me to upload pictures of cash so you can say I just pulled it from an ATM? I don't need to prove my tips any more than I need a disco ball to get them. I don't dispute there's a crowd that loves the light show. But there's also a crowd that loves free water & candy - I'm not going to cater to one crowd at a cost and set some crazy expectation. Spend money on smoke and mirrors, that's your perogative. That won't change the fact that people either tip or they don't, any extras you provide won't change that. I probably won't lose any tips for not being a clown car and odds are I'll make more because I'm not. There's a reason you don't see as many restaurants putting sombreros on peoples head and singing some custom happy birthday song anymore. Gimmicks are just that - gimmicks. It cheapens your brand and makes you a novelty, a fad.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wiseleo said:


> Not all, but some of those who do tip in $20 increments. Best ride was turning on Depeche Mode for 10 minutes. Fare was $9.97, cash tip $40.
> 
> For the non-believers... See if you can spot a karaoke ride
> View attachment 140612
> ...


Very nice. If I drove an XL car I might consider.

On X though, the vast majority of my rides have only one passenger.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Lando74 said:


> What, you want me to upload pictures of cash so you can say I just pulled it from an ATM? I don't need to prove my tips any more than I need a disco ball to get them. I don't dispute there's a crowd that loves the light show. But there's also a crowd that loves free water & candy - I'm not going to cater to one crowd at a cost and set some crazy expectation. Spend money on smoke and mirrors, that's your perogative. That won't change the fact that people either tip or they don't, any extras you provide won't change that. I probably won't lose any tips for not being a clown car and odds are I'll make more because I'm not. There's a reason you don't see as many restaurants putting sombreros on peoples head and singing some custom happy birthday song anymore. Gimmicks are just that - gimmicks. It cheapens your brand and makes you a novelty, a fad.


Cheapening a brand? This is Uber we are talking about! Cheapening the Uber brand is like trying to desecrate a White Castle slider.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Cheapening a brand? This is Uber we are talking about! Cheapening the Uber brand is like trying to desecrate a White Castle slider.


Not Uber's brand - _your_ brand. They rate you, not Uber. They tip you, not Uber. Uber is just a mechanism. Want rich people to beg you to drive them personally for $100's per night? Clown cars won't do the trick. Being professional, friendly but not _too_ friendly, and keeping your car in top shape will get you those. Being a circus on wheels is shortsighted and looks desperate.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Exactly. The crowd you are aiming to attract by looking like the circus on wheels is the "club crowd".
That crowd is 99% phony shallow plastic wannabe people who will drop you like a hot potato the minute someone shows up with what they consider an even cooler car than what you have. They would do the same in a heartbeat to the club they hang out at if they think somewhere else is hotter or has better chicks/hunks and then it's buh-bye!
That's why clubs come and go so often. Because most of the people in them are very faddy, trendy people with very little substance, (but lots of substance abuse).

Not good clientele for building long term relationships and business.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Not Uber's brand - _your_ brand. They rate you, not Uber. They tip you, not Uber. Uber is just a mechanism. Want rich people to beg you to drive them personally for $100's per night? Clown cars won't do the trick. Being professional, friendly but not _too_ friendly, and keeping your car in top shape will get you those. Being a circus on wheels is shortsighted and looks desperate.


If you have a bunch of professional looking UberX drivers and ask them for a show of hands as to who got a rich person to drive them personally for over $100 in one night, and a bunch of UberX drivers with clown cars and ask them how many times party animals gave them a $20 tip for ...

I'd bet clown car driver wins.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They aren't looking for high falutin...

They are looking for the best bling...8)

And when the music is up...

And they are singing all together...

Boy...does that make the trip seem short!

Its almost like magic...

I even have had a few times...

That the pax did not want to get out...

Famously saying...just another few minutes...or go around the block...

Rakos


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> If you have a bunch of professional looking UberX drivers and ask them for a show of hands as to who got a rich person to drive them personally for over $100 in one night, and a bunch of UberX drivers with clown cars and ask them how many times party animals gave them a $20 tip for ...
> 
> I'd bet clown car driver wins.


Best reply I've heard yet. However, good clientele call often. One of mine has paid $1000 in the last 2.5 months for 6 jobs. That's 50 clown trips. And most of the Disco Jockeys I see are minivans, not UberX's.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Seems like a lot of trouble for a minimum wage job.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I appreciate the creativity of some of these themed ubers, but honestly, I would probably find it unprofessional if I got into a disco uber, and I'm probably not the only one.

Then again I don't drink, so I can totally understand that the college party crowd would dig it.

Bottom line, is that taking this approach is going to be polarizing to passengers, (unless you only work the bar crowd), some are going to love it and some are going to think it's tacky and stupid.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

SadUber said:


> This is what I love about this site. The brainstorming power and the ideas from other Uber drivers is just incredible!
> Yes I have thought about the smoke machine could be a distraction, but you can always control how much smoke comes out and I can always open the windows if there's too much. Unfortunately I will be spending most of the next couple of days putting away a lot of items that I have boxed up. I have just moved into a new place!


Have a small fireworks display for when your pax exit your vehicle; like Miami Hurricanes running onto a football field.


----------



## TheRush (Feb 21, 2016)

My old pilot and led lighting setup
New car is an odyessy and thinking i need to do this again 
Passengers love the disco lights!!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

There should be a disco Uber competition.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Guys, I finally got my car back from the shop. As you can imagine, I was very excited to try out my new Uber recording. I did not even drive my car home! The Pax really seem to like it! The irony is that there was so much concerned about having different recordings for different demographics. What I have found, is it the black people that seem to love this recording the most! So I definitely do not see a need to make any new recordings. This one is going over great.
> 
> The one thing I have found about many Friday and Saturday night Pax that I pick up from the bars, is that they are still not done partying for the night!
> 
> ...


Omg. You're that one dude that picked up a bartender. She said some guy has the disco ball and super lpud music and said "this is the party car". No, stop it. People want silence or at least low music. We're not clowns.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Omg. You're that one dude that picked up a bartender. She said some guy has the disco ball and super lpud music and said "this is the party car". No, stop it. People want silence or at least low music. We're not clowns.


Sounds like you you don't maximize tips!


----------



## Sabrina Charalambous (May 21, 2018)

Are you, or anyone you know, super opinionated and up for a good laugh?


Top comedian Romesh Ranganathan is hosting a super fun, comedy entertainment panel show pilot for BBC2, and we are looking for fabulous people to apply.


To apply, please email us for more info or feel free to share the love!


Auditions are starting very soon!

Thank you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sabrina Charalambous said:


> Are you, or anyone you know, super opinionated and up for a good laugh?
> 
> Top comedian Romesh Ranganathan is hosting a super fun, comedy entertainment panel show pilot for BBC2, and we are looking for fabulous people to apply.
> 
> ...


Get this guy~


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

Zombie thread bump?


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm pretty tired, but if someone could put SadUber on a milk carton i'd laugh.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I'm pretty tired, but if someone could put SadUber on a milk carton i'd laugh.


KD_LA could do it


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> KD_LA could do it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

June132017 
I gave you exactly what you wanted



June132017 said:


> I'm pretty tired, but if someone could put SadUber on a milk carton i'd laugh.





Cableguynoe said:


> KD_LA could do it





KD_LA said:


> View attachment 231359


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

All Hail SadUber....!!!

OH He$$....I thought he was back again...

It's not good to dash a monkeys hope...8>(

Rakos


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Excellent. Thanks man for greasing the wheels of progress.


----------

